# Conrail E8 Project



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been posting this on the Aristo forum, and figured I'd bring it over here too! Enjoy!

Been working on a G scale E8. My model is of 4022 and I started with the Aristocraft (www.aristocraft.com) E8 Undecorated model. This is pretty close to 4022 already, but it's got some details that need to be changed.

First off was removing the front door. The Aristo model has a single beam headlight in the front door, and a mars light in the light above it. 4022 only had the duel beam lights, so the old door had to come off. Easier said than done as the door is superglued. I had to break out the Dremel and remove most of the door the hard way.











I also had to remove 4 portholes on each side as the 4022 didn't have them.











I'll update more as I get more done. This is going to be cool, but it's also a huge project! To give you an idea, I've placed the frame and trucks next to an HO scale grain car (SHOW CAR!!!) for a comparison. The E8 in G is nearly 2' long and weighs about 8Lbs.











I'll post more as it progresses!
Russ


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

Got more done on the E8.

Got the porthole windows chiseled off and sanded down. Then I applied body putty and sanded that down.



















I also removed the Aristo horn 









And cut it up to make the proper horn for the E8










Will keep you updated!
Russ

_(images exceed 640 pixel max, resized, SteveC mod)_


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

UPDATE! 

Got some more work done! Washed the shell today, and while it was drying, I decided to to rework the front coupler to look a bit better... 









I cut off the old connector, then I drilled a new hole after removing the spring that keeps the coupler centered. I don't know how effective it'll be in train service, but I think this is going to be mostly a shelf queen anyway. 









I also did some tinkering with the lighting circuit board until I got the lights to shine without the mars effect.. 









I also re-worked the Aristo horns to represent the Conrail retrofits..  

















More to come.. 
Russ


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

Got some more done on the E8. Tonight, I added air hoses and began working on the lighting system. The lighting on the locomotive is going to be battery powered as it'll be cool to have a static display with the lights working. I mounted the switch in the cab so that I can open the door and turn it on and off and it won't detract from the look of the unit by placing it outside. The second hole is for the ditch light switch. (The ditch lights are coming for New Zealand!!!)











Now for the air hoses. I used air hose brackets from a G scale GP30, but the hoses themselves are hard plastic, and as you can see, they're not too realistic. On the left is the OEM hoses, and on the right is the bits I used as valves.











So, I drove down to the local Radio Shack and got some black shrink tubing. Turns out the small stuff is about the right size! I started by cutting the glad hands off the old airhoses and inserting them into the shrink tubing. I then used a 40Watt soldering iron to shrink the tubing onto the gladhand. This eliminates gluing, and when I find sutable replacements, I can still take them off.











Once this was complete, I painted the glad hands silver. Then I started on the pilot. I added the top part of the old airhose assembly to the pilot with most of the old hose trimmed off, leaving the valve portion.




















Here's the finished result! I didn't shrink the tubing on yet as I still need to paint the pilot. That slice of heaven has to wait for the ditch lights though... 










More to come!
Russ

_(Images exceed 640 pixel max, resized, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

Got some more done to the old girl over the past couple days. Got the front door installed, sanded down, and ready for paint. I also added some more putty and sanded all the windows with 2000 grit sand paper. Then this morning, I masked out the windows and gave 'er a coat of primer.




















Here's a closer up shot of the door...











Once the ditch lights and better glad hands for the pilot come, I'll post some more pics. Also, I'll be measuring for decals once the primer is dry. Looks like she'll be in Brunswick for the CRHS RailBQ on the 10th!
Russ

_(Images exceed 640 pixel max, resized, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

Got the primer applied to my E8! Now I guess we'll have to call her the grey ghost! Anyway,

Here's a side on view of the loco with the portholes filled in.











And a top view of the roof detail











Finally, two views of the steam heaters which I've already got in the Brunswick Green.




















Now I'm just waiting on some detail parts and grab irons and we'll be all set!
Russ

_(Images exceed 640 pixel max, resized, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work! Jerry


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope to see her in some Conrail paint this coming weekend!


----------



## rangerjoel (Jan 4, 2008)

The progress you’re making on your locomotive is phenomenal. Thank you very much for posting all these photos for us to look at. I’m looking forward to seeing more posts from you, and I will be following this one closely. 
Joel


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Russ, 

Looks great! I like the air hoses out of shrink wrap. Good call on that! 

Mark


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! It's always good to hear some "attaboys" now and then. I'll have more today as I just got the ditch lights and the grab irons today.  
Should be another update tonight. 
Russ


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

Getting close to the deadline now... Got until Friday to finish this one.. My ditch lights came today! All the way from New Zealand in less than a week. Today I added those and also the grab irons on the nose. Read on..... 

First, I took some styrene and dipped it in silver paint to make a line to follow with the grabs. I also removed and filled in the old Aristo vertical grab on the left side of the door. 









Next I used my drill to drill out the grabiron holes. Some of my other locos donated grabs as I didn't have time to order them. I'm not really happy with how these turned out, but perhaps a coat of primer will make a difference. 









Here's a "before" pic of the ditch lights and the pilot. The ditch lights are by "Miniatures by Eric", but I was told he doesn't make G scale stuff anymore. 









After a lot of trimming and cutting and hacking, I got them to fit pretty well! I really like how they're coming along. I also had to drill out the lights to be able to put bulbs in them also. 

















Here's the finished result! It kinda looks like they point outwards, but that's an optical illusion. Once the glue dries, I'll paint the inside silver and install the bulbs. 








More to come.. 
Russ


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, the E8 is in Brunswick, and by the end of this evening, will have it's handrails painted dulux gold. The decals aren't orderd yet, but that's all we'll need! I'm not going to post pictures until after the weekend as I promised some folks in the Conrail Historical Society that I'd unveil it at this Saturday's Rail-B-Q. Talk to you next week! 
Russ


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I shall return with pictures of said E-8 come Saturday late evening!!! hehe 

See ya Saturday russ.


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

See you tomorrow Kevin. I have your CR Blue paint for you also! 
Russ


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tease!


----------



## rswinnerton (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry I've been kinda tardy with this, but everytime it was nice out to take a picture, I was busy, and everytime I wasn't busy, it was raining! Here we are though, pics of the E8 in Brunswick. All she needs now are decals! 
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk229/rswinnerton/e84.jpg 
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk229/rswinnerton/e83.jpg 
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk229/rswinnerton/e82.jpg 
Also suffered some slight damage to one of the ditch lights somewhere along the line. No big deal though, It just needs to be corrected! You can see the left one points up and out. 
http://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk229/rswinnerton/e81.jpg 
Thanks for keeping up with this! Once I get her decalled up, I'll post more. 
Russ 


Oversize pics changed to links.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very well done, Russ. It sure finished up nicely...


----------

